# The Repopulation - MMORPG - Sci-Fi Sandbox - Kickstarter - Steam Greenlight



## MisterSandbox (29. Dezember 2013)

Leider noch in Entwicklung, aber es scheint mal ein anderes MMO zu werden als sonst (WoW typisch, wenn ich das sagen so darf). Es geht mehr in die Richtung von Star Wars Galaxies bzw. Ultima Online, sprich Sandbox (Freiheiten für Spieler, keine Klassen, dutzende Skills, Open-World ohne Instanzen bzw. Ladebildschirme, Sieges, Housing uvm.) und ist schon ein paar Jährchen in Entwicklung (man muss bedenken, dass es sich hierbei um ein Indie-Entwickler handelt). Vll für den ein oder anderen einen Blick wert.

Es wurde auch ein Kickstarter gestartet und man kann es bei Steam Greenlight voten.

Für mehr siehe Webseite

Was meint ihr?


----------

